
Dutch government introduces a custom typeface: Rijksoverheid - mattmcknight
http://www.designworkplan.com/typography-fonts/rijksoverheid-sans-serif.htm
======
blackguardx
I think it's cool that the government has their own font, but "branding
campaigns" often leave me with a bad taste in my mouth.

~~~
unalone
I think branding campaigns are nice. They establish the feel of the current
government, and they standardize things - that's always a relief. Finally, it
makes for a nice historical relic after the fact.

It's a nice font. I'm a sucker for thin sans serif.

------
vulpes
Now they just need to open source it so the world at large can enjoy this
beautiful font.

~~~
sanderb
I don't think its going to be open-source, the typeface is part of the
branding and is managed by an design agency.

------
dc2k08
wow, thanks for posting. didn't expect something like this to be on HN. The
Netherlands is proving itself to quite the innovator. that's nothing new
really. even more since the last dutch design themed post which was posted:
[http://pythonide.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-make-money-
with...](http://pythonide.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-make-money-with-free-
software.html)

Hope they release this font to the public but it is doubtful.

------
markessien
This is certainly a good idea to have the government always use the same font.
The modern equivalent of official parchments.

------
rms
Why is the alignment of the numbers so wonky? Georgia also has similarly weird
alignment.

~~~
aston
Boo. Georgia's got the coolest numeral typesetting of any commonplace font. If
you really think about it, why shouldn't numbers have a "lowercase" mode that
features descenders and ascenders?

------
akie
At least they did a good job; the font is quite professional IMHO.

